# Engine piece



## Heinkel112admirer (Oct 18, 2022)

Good Evening fellow enthusiasts, fresh member here.

I joined because curiosity got the better of me today and wanted to try and see if i could identify which engine the con-rod that i have is originally from. 

Backstory: im based in northern Kent, UK so during the war, this area saw a lot of aircraft action (obviously, i dont want to teach anyone here to suck eggs). 

From what i was told, there was a downed german bomber that crash landed in the Graveneny marshes, and my grandfather (slightly too young to conscript at the time) went and salvaged a couple of bits for himself. 

This con-rod was one of those bits. Before i post my pictures of it i wondered if it was actually possible to ascertain from photos of an unstamped con-rod which engine it might have been from and from there it might be possible to ascertain whether it was from a junkers, heinkel, dornier etc. I am aware that schematics and blueprints and sources for this kind of technical information could be severely limited.

Sorry for the long read! Any help or direction greatly appreciated.

Regards


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 18, 2022)

Depending on what you have, its probably easier to tie it back to an engine than an aircraft.


----------



## herman1rg (Oct 18, 2022)

I agree with VB


----------



## Heinkel112admirer (Oct 18, 2022)

vikingBerserker said:


> Depending on what you have, its probably easier to tie it back to an engine than an aircraft.


This was my thinking… i’ll attach the photos i have anyway. Note the only mark on it is an engraved “g” or “9” marked just above the crank journal. Im guessing this would annotate the fact it was con-rod for cylinder 9. I think from con-rod design this can almost certainly be identified as a radial engine component. But thats about as far as i can get with it.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 18, 2022)

Just for reference


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 18, 2022)

If you have the crash site and year or even date it would help.


----------



## Heinkel112admirer (Oct 18, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> If you have the crash site and year or even date it would help.


Well i seem to have stumbled upon something of a revelation here, there seems to be a whole wikipedia article of said crash site, graveney marsh, with a very possible answer.









Battle of Graveney Marsh - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org





Would anyone happen to have technical drawings of a ju88 a-1 engine?

Great insight there FlyboyJ, although it appears the con-rod design on the wright has a slight kink just before the crank journal, whereas mine is just arrow straight.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 18, 2022)

I think the Ju 88 a-1 had the Junker Jumo engines and that part looks more like it came from a radial engine like Joe was indicating.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 18, 2022)

Heinkel112admirer said:


> Great insight there FlyboyJ, although it appears the con-rod design on the wright has a slight kink just before the crank journal, whereas mine is just arrow straight.


Yes - my photo was meant as a reference. That connecting rod IMO is definitely from a radial engine


----------



## Heinkel112admirer (Oct 18, 2022)

vikingBerserker said:


> I think the Ju 88 a-1 had the Junker Jumo engines and that part looks more like it came from a radial engine like Joe was indicating.


Ah yes, ive just done some digging and found the same, that rules the junkers and that particular crash out of the picture… maybe it was an allied plane after all. I do appreciate the quick responses im getting, wasnt expecting this much activity!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Heinkel112admirer (Oct 18, 2022)

FLYBOYJ said:


> Yes - my photo was meant as a reference. That connecting rod IMO is definitely from a radial engine


Thank you J it was appreciated. I agree. The hunt continues!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## mjfur (Oct 19, 2022)

Based on the condition of the rod, I would guess that it is not from a crash site. It certainly couldn't eject from a crashed engine in that condition. It looks more like a part that had been dissassembled and then picked up. Disassembling an engine at a crash site also seems unlikely.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

